# I made this micrometer stop body on my Atlas 618. My best looking FAIL yet (IMO)



## jster1963 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so proud of this guys!  I made this body of a micrometer carriage stop on my Atlas 618 (for my Atlas 618) only to find out I made a MAJOR error.  If you want to see how I made it and find out what error I made, you can check it out on my YouTube video "Journey to Journeyman" episode 6.

http://youtu.be/Bx2uy2K8a_M

 If you don't want to watch the video, I will tell you what error I made if you ask.  I made a few small errors, and 1 MAJOR error.

 Thank you........jster


----------



## churchjw (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice videos.  I will watch more later.  Thanks for posting.

Jeff


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 1, 2014)

*churchjw:*  Thank you very much!


----------



## chips&more (Dec 1, 2014)

I hate those little slivers too! I ones I get are so small I can’t even see them with an eye loupe! And from what I have seen, I’m not at all worried about you making it right the next time and will also elevate your skill level…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## WesPete66 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey thanks for the video!  I like with your common sense approach on how to get it done using what you've got.. 
Wes


----------



## fastback (Dec 1, 2014)

Jster, your doing well.  Your doing some decent work on that 6 inch Atlas.  The journey may be long but you'll have fun along the way.

Have fun and keep trying.

Paul


----------



## David S (Dec 1, 2014)

Jster another well done video.  I am starting to think that your video set up is as good as the projects you are showing, nice and clear and good audio.  Regardless of what others may say I still use my blue nitrile disposable gloves when working in my shop.  I work mostly on brass clocks parts and don't want finger print oils on the brass.  I am not concerned with the gloves getting caught since they have very little strength and I often will rip them just trying to get them on.

Also a good idea to reinforce the subject of eye protection, although like you I thought that safety glasses was shop 101.

Keep up the contributions.  I love my 618 and like to see others enjoying.

David


----------



## barlow l (Dec 1, 2014)

Another fine video from jster. I have enjoyed watching your videos. You are always so upbeat and smiling, so refreshing. 


I would not consider this a fail unless your part doesn't fit a 10" Atlas haha.


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 1, 2014)

*chips&more:* You are so rite!  Those little slivers are so small and really HURT!  I have to figure out how to prevent that.  And Thank you very much.  I hope to figure out how to still use that part.......

*WesPete66:* Thank you very much!  I'd love to have all the cool tools, but I don't.  So I'm trying my best to use what I have.  Thank you for the kind words........

*fastback:* Thank you so much!  I really am having fun!  It is a journey with frustrations, pain, but more importantly....fun.  Thanks again......

*David S: * After getting 1000 slivers, I plan to use the gloves you're talking about when I use the mill attchment. I'll keep that off camera.  That will be our secret;-)  I love my 618 too!  Thank you very much......

*barlow l: *You are so rite!  Maybe this isn't a fail.  I like the way you think, LOL!  And thank you so much for the reply.  I really have a good time.  I'm a 1/2 full kinda guy........


----------



## DMS (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice looking part there. Too bad about the mistake. I can't say I have never been there before.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great job and as usual great or should say excellent vidio making.  Milling on any lathe isn''t easy. 
Bottom line is;  it was not a fail,  the part was made= right......
sam


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 2, 2014)

Having started off in much the same way I like how you start from real basics warts and all in your videos....all good stuff ......:thumbzup:


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 2, 2014)

With respect to the small steel splinters . I have had success in using the doughnut shaped strong  magnet out of an old microwave .. placed it in a well fitting plastic bag , cable tied off the opening and placed it close to the work piece  . It pulls most of the millings onto it . Before I take the piece out the lathe I spray it with WD 40 to dilute any cutting oil and work the piece with a clean paint brush  this takes most of the crud off .  

Getting the crud off the plastic bag is simple undo the bag over a plastic dust pan and quickly shake the magnet out onto a padded bench away from the dust pan  the filings fall off the bag into the dust pan as soon as the magnetic influence decays.


Then I take the piece out the lathe & then use an old microfibre dish cloth/duster etc to wipe the item dry .

Using thick oil does indeed allow the millings to form a scum of needles so to speak .. keeping the cutting oil as thin as possible helps reduce the build up . 

Re the micro fibre cloths .. 
We tend to replace all 12 in the home each month as we use them as bathroom face cloths , polishing dusters & kitchen  dishcloths/ table top wipers  We have a different colour for each task.  When new they are really soft and pleasing to use , by the end of each month I'm usually looking forward to a new set of washed & dried used microfibre cloths  for playing in the garage with . 

 Even the older used ones still have a cushioning effect and tend to mask any sharp millings or turnings.
 However using the WD40 to flush & a paintbrush to loosen first , then another WD 40 flush is the way to go each & every time for all metals .


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 2, 2014)

*DMS:*  Thank you, but I think I have many more "fails ahead of me......;-)  (but I hope not too many)

*GK1918: * Well the part was made correctly and I like the way you think!  I'll take it as a success, but for a different machine;-)  Thank you very much.......

*Dranreb:*  I thought novices could learn from seeing my mistakes.  I don't like making mistakes, but I don't see the real machinist showing their mistakes.  (They probably don't make very many)  So that's why I show it all.  Thank you so much......

*Round in circles:*  Great ideas!  I can't quite picture how you setup the magnet, but I'll try different ways.  The wd40 idea is PRICELESS!  I never thought of that.  I can't wait to try this stuff out.  Thank you very much for the suggestions......


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 3, 2014)

Near as I can tell...
If I'm making errors I'm still learning.
And, If I'm not making errors, then I haven't made enough parts.

Either way I'm in the shop!


Daryl
MN


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 3, 2014)

I tend to slip the bagged magnet down in the webs of the bed but lay it across the tops as follows  ...

I have slid a 3 mm thick length of industrial plastic sheet  along the webs inside the bed from the head stock back about 15 inches  
 what thr magnet fails to collect is simply cleaned down the sheet & into a plastic dust pan under the bed .

 I'll take some pictures and put them up later on .


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Uglydog:* Thank you Daryl.  You are so rite!  I am learning and this sure beats being at work;-)  

*Round in circles: * Thanks again.....


----------



## chevydyl (Dec 4, 2014)

Jster, your skills seem good enough to design your own mic stop from scratch. That's what I did, although I will consider showing the design, not sure I will yet as I am planning on selling them.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't feel bad jster, I' probably would have made the same mistake.  One thing that can help is make a model or prototype of your projects, especially if it is complex out of a cheaper material.  In my case wood,  although in the future I'm going to make and experiment with machinable wax. One; it helps me to set my dimensions  Second; it helps on the sequence  of machining.   It may seem like a lot of work, but it sure saves this tyro a lot of hassle.Mark


----------



## Trc687 (Dec 5, 2014)

That was most decidedly NOT a fail. Even though it doesn't fit your machine, the experience you gained was invaluable. I would bet that once you have the dimensions for a stop that will fit your 618, it will take you a fraction of the time you spent on this one to make it. 

Heck, you could probably even sell this stop on a certain auction website and get some cash for materials for the next project!


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 5, 2014)

As promised , some pictures showing what I was on about with the magnet in a bag  & where I've placed it . Obviously you just use WD40 for nonferrous metallic materials .






  The magnet 




   This one shows the magnet in the bag , tucked in at the back of the tool post 
   Collected chippings but no long turnings.









   Here the magnet is laid on some plastic sheet that is  laid in the bed above the webs . it’s turned down at the end away from the head stock so you can use a paint brush to clear it down through the web  onto a dustpan .







 How it collects





  Shake the magnet out the bag and the steel chips fall into the dust pan. 








  Final shot after a quick WD 40 spray and judicious use of a paint brush then another wash off with a spray of WD 40 and a wipe with one of the old cloths , it’s as clean as a whistle , chipping free.







Yes the lathe is stopped when you use the cloth to give the final clean up before removing the part from the lathee.


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 6, 2014)

*chevydyl:* Thank you very much!  I'm still just a "hack", but I hope to gain some skill from these mistakes I seem to keep making.  Please let me know when you go public on your stop.  I would love to see it and I hope you can make some money on your design!  Thanks again......

*silence dogood:* What a great idea!  I will try that.  Maybe I can try it on the aluminum I made on JTJ5.  I'm scared to try wood.  I may try plastic too.  Thank you very much!
*
Trc687:* I like the way you think!  I will take it as a learning piece and not a fail;-)  But you are right about the learning aspect.  I learned SO much from this.  And you're right again that I will be able to do the next one a LOT faster.  Thank you so much......

*Round in circles:* I now GET it!  Thank you so much!  I couldn't picture it, but now it makes total sense.  Thanks again and I hope to leave the splinters in the bag, LOL;-)


----------

